# Wie kann ich Teichplane mit einem 125 er KG Rohr abdichten?



## riege70 (8. Aug. 2009)

Hallo,
wir sind gerade dabei, uns einen neuen Teich mit Bachlauf zu bauen. Ich muss das Wasser, bevor es in den Teich fließt, mit einem orangen KG Rohr unter dem Gehweg herleiten. Wie kann ich nun am besten die Teichfolie mit dem Rohr abdichten um eine eventuelle Unterspülung der Gehwegplatten zu vermeiden?
Hoffe, ich bekomme hier Hilfe!
Elmar


----------



## atreyu (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich Teichplane mit einem 125 er KG Rohr abdichten?*

ich würd sagen drann schweißen oder mit ordentlich silikon


----------



## Olli.P (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich Teichplane mit einem 125 er KG Rohr abdichten?*

Hallo Elmar

und 

:willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy

Also ich pers. würde da vier reihen Platten raus nehmen und 'ne kleine Brücke bauen. (wenn die Folie noch in eins ist) 

Ansonsten gibt es auch entsprechende Foliendurchführungen/Flansche. 

Guckst du hier unter Teichbau-->> Flansche........
Sind nur ein bisschen teurer.........


----------



## koifischfan (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich Teichplane mit einem 125 er KG Rohr abdichten?*

Reduzierung auf DN100 + ein Stück KG-Rohr und an die Folie mit einem Flansch.


----------



## steffen55 (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich Teichplane mit einem 125 er KG Rohr abdichten?*

Hallo Elmar, 

wenn Deien Teichfolie PVC ist, dann Kleben (kein Silikon !!!)  mit Tangit, oder *******n mit Quellschweißmittel oder mit Heißluft (Leister ....).
Das KG-Rohr besteht auch aus PVC. Eventuell noch Angstnaht mit PVC-Flüssigfolie (in Tetrahydrofuran (Quellschweißmittel) gelöstes PVC


----------



## rainthanner (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich Teichplane mit einem 125 er KG Rohr abdichten?*

vielleicht mit einem Schlauchbinder DN 125. 

Oder du sögst die Muffe ab und setzt einen Flansch DN 125.


----------



## hoffisoft (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich Teichplane mit einem 125 er KG Rohr abdichten?*

hei

mit sowas

http://www.koi-for-fun.de/shopkoiforfun/product_info.php?info=p13_folienflasch-110mm.html

gruß


----------



## andreas w. (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich Teichplane mit einem 125 er KG Rohr abdichten?*

genau sowas war auch meine idee. habe ich in einer ähnichen version mal beim schwimmbadbau gesehen und passt für jedes 110er KG- (oder HT-) abflussrohr.


----------



## Olli.P (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich Teichplane mit einem 125 er KG Rohr abdichten?*

Hi,

Elmar hat aber ein DN 125 Rohr.
Also entweder reduzieren auf DN 110 und den günstigeren Flansch kaufen, oder ein paaar € mehr in einen teuren DN 125 Flansch investieren.
Aber das kann er wohl besser selbst entscheiden, er weiß sicher besser wie viel Wasser da durch muss............


----------



## riege70 (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich Teichplane mit einem 125 er KG Rohr abdichten?*

Super Tipps!!!
Ich werden einen 125 er Flansch kaufen und ihn einbauen. Das Ergebnis werde ich euch dann mit einem Bild zeigen!
Einen schönen Sonntagabend noch!!!
Gruß
Elmar


----------



## steffen55 (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich Teichplane mit einem 125 er KG Rohr abdichten?*

Hallo Elmar,

ich habe Dir mal eine Skizze gemacht, so wie ich es machen würde


----------



## Vampyr (13. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich Teichplane mit einem 125 er KG Rohr abdichten?*

Hallo Steffen,
ich habs bei mir ähnlich gemacht. Folie sternförmig angeschnitten, Rohr Teichseitig eingeschoben, sodass die Überhänge vom teich wegzeigten. Dann habe ich die anliegenden Folienschnipsel rohrseitig dünn mit Sikaflex eingestrichen und mit Schweißklebeband umhüllt.Das Ganze wurde dann mit einem Ton/Lehmgemisch eingebuddelt und nach dem Verdichten die Teichseitige Naht nochmal mit Sikaflex behandelt.

Obwohl diese Art der Verbindung hier etwas in Frage gestellt wurde, ist sie bis heute dicht. Wobei ich in Zukunft wohl auch eher zu Flanschen Greifen werde.


----------



## riege70 (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich Teichplane mit einem 125 er KG Rohr abdichten?*

Hallo Teichfreunde,
hier habe ich nun das Ergebnis.
Habe einen Flansch bei Naturagart gekauft. War zwar etwas teurer als im Netz aber es war mir dann doch sicherer. Habe den Flansch am KG Rohr mit Tangit eingeklebt und die Folie mit dem Flansch einfach verbunden. Hat gut geklappt.
Das Ergebnis hier noch per Foto!


----------



## Olli.P (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wie kann ich Teichplane mit einem 125 er KG Rohr abdichten?*

Hi,

geht doch!


----------

